# jungle val assistance



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

I bought some jungle val a month ago, dug holes in the substrate and buried it. Well after not seeing any growth and the leaves being pruned by snails and digging, I decided to research the plant. what a concept right?  So i now realize that the crown needs to be exposed. When I pulled them up to where they need to be I discovered many runners and a few leaves that were attempting to push to the surface. Should I add any fertilizers or root tabs to give them a boost or just let nature correct my ignorance?


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

They are very heavy root feeders, so yes, I'd add root tabs. I have mine under the surface without issue, but I also have a base layer of peat and use root tabs as well. No issues and they are growing like mad... I'd also cut the runners and replant if you are concerned.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

How deep is your tank? Jungle Vals typically grow from 3 to 6' depending on type.


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

31 inches deep, when when I first got them they were all the way to the surface and folded over.


----------



## starplayer (May 3, 2011)

Can I ask what lighting you guys have? About to change from a Tang rock scape to a SA planted tank and would like suitable lighting for amazon swords, val etc.


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

In my low tech tank with swords and vals, I am using 4x 48" T5's. Two 6700K and 2 10KK.


----------

